# New section moderator.... runnah!!



## mishele

runnah has been kind enough to offer to get the POTM back up and running smoothly!! Woot!! :thumbup: :heart: Let's get this party thread started!!


----------



## limr

Woot! I was wondering why he'd turned green. Congrats runnah! I think. Unless the job sucks, in which case, I'm sorry.


----------



## Derrel

My FAVORITE Joan Jett "look"....too bad it didn't last long... she saw the "light"...but went back to the "dark" side...


----------



## jaomul

There is a trend here. You now only seem to need a moving avatar rather than a picture to become a Mod. Suppose it's better than being official


----------



## Braineack

I think he's trying to rig the Jan voting...


----------



## sm4him

Runnah is now a mod?

Clearly, the Apocalypse is upon us.

:lmao:


----------



## robbins.photo

sm4him said:


> Runnah is now a mod?
> 
> Clearly, the Apocalypse is upon us.
> 
> :lmao:



Thank goodness for that.  I can finally get some good use out of all that ammunition I've been stockpiling.

Now if you'll excuse me I need to go put smiley face stickers on the sand bags around the gun emplacement on the roof.



Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah

Kneel before me!

I mean thanks everyone.


----------



## kathyt

I never thought I would see moderator and runnah in the same sentence.


----------



## manaheim

Congrats (and thanks) runnah!


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Kneel before me!


Don't get cocky!
Kneel before me!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Aw drats, he doesn't like me anymore, should I be afraid??


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kneel before me!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get cocky!
> Kneel before me!!!
Click to expand...


how do you think i got the job?


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> I never thought I would see moderator and runnah in the same sentence.



I hear by ban your pants from any future self portraits.


----------



## astroNikon

I hope this doesn't mean he gets preferential treatment at the TPF cafeteria
OR a free TPF t-shirt


either way, congrats !!


----------



## Tiller

This is a joke right??

PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE!!!!


----------



## The_Traveler

kathyt said:


> I never thought I would see moderator and runnah in the same sentence.



truly the inmates running the asylum.


----------



## astroNikon

Tiller said:


> This is a joke right??
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE!!!!



okay, it's a joke



but I think it's real ...


----------



## The_Traveler

Who knew that all it took was to volunteer?

I hereby volunteer for ponderous, offbeat and fulsome posts.

If you are looking for self-aggrandizing moderator, I have a couple of nominations for that.


----------



## Braineack

Tiller said:


> This is a joke right??
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE!!!!




he did get the Jan POTM voting up...so far so good.  I'm sure he has little power otherwise, so you shouldn't fret much.


----------



## runnah

I am getting all mushy from the love Lew and tilly.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right??
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did get the Jan POTM voting up...so far so good.  I'm sure he has little power otherwise, so you shouldn't fret much.
Click to expand...


Yeah I am just a helper. No powers to do good or evil.


----------



## sm4him

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right??
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did get the Jan POTM voting up...so far so good.  I'm sure he has little power otherwise, so you shouldn't fret much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I am just a helper. No powers to do good or evil.
Click to expand...


Yeah, yeah, yeah&#8230;that's how it started with Mish and pixmedic, too. And now Mish has become the Dark Lord Moderator who Rules Over All. :lmao:

Be afraid, people. Be very afraid.


----------



## The_Traveler

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kneel before me!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get cocky!
> Kneel before me!!!
Click to expand...


Totally unfortunate choice of words


----------



## Braineack

>



rofl. :hail:


----------



## Overread

Darn it  I never thought to use blackmai..... er pictures of puppies to generate votes!


----------



## astroNikon

Look at those REALLY BIG black eyes ....


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> Kneel before me!
> 
> I mean thanks everyone.



TPF apocalypse is near!!!


----------



## The_Traveler

mishele said:


> Don't get cocky!
> Kneel before me!!!



This kinda makes me real sorry you never made it to DC for a meetup.


----------



## mishele

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get cocky!
> Kneel before me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes me real sorry you never made it to DC for a meetup.
Click to expand...

Summer is coming, my friend...hehe


----------



## The_Traveler

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get cocky!
> Kneel before me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes me real sorry you never made it to DC for a meetup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Summer is coming, my friend...hehe
Click to expand...


I look forward to that.
If you wear what your avatar is wearing, I'll bring my duck costume.


----------



## mishele

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes me real sorry you never made it to DC for a meetup.
> 
> 
> 
> Summer is coming, my friend...hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to that.
> If you wear what your avatar is wearing, I'll bring my duck costume.
Click to expand...


Deal!! I will also need a subway trip...


----------



## runnah

DC is way too crowded for a country bumpkin like me.


----------



## mishele

Who invited you?!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Who invited you?!



Well I figured I'd bring a bit of class to the operation.


----------



## The_Traveler

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invited you?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I figured I'd bring a bit of class to the operation.
Click to expand...


sure, just wait by the phone.
we'll call when we get up.


----------



## Tailgunner

Oh heck, there goes the place...


Seriously, congrats!


----------



## terri

You people have it all wrong.   It's a punishment, really.    runnah has been very, very naughty.       :meh:    Rather than face banning, he's now in charge of the POTM.


So let those nominations pour in!    :goodvibe:


----------



## JTPhotography

You're welcome!


----------



## mmaria

ok runnah... let's see what can you do with this potm thing! Considering that puppy idea you're on a great track! 

I haven't really seen that potm since I got here...


----------



## manaheim

mmaria said:


> ok runnah... let's see what can you do wit this potm thing! Considering that puppy idea you're on a great track!
> 
> I haven't really seen that potm since I got here...



My eyes are bleary and I totally read both of those "potm"s as "porn"s.


----------



## mmaria

manaheim said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok runnah... let's see what can you do wit this potm thing! Considering that puppy idea you're on a great track!
> 
> I haven't really seen that potm since I got here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are bleary and I totally read both of those "potm"s as "porn"s.
Click to expand...


OMG! LOL!


----------



## astroNikon

terri said:


> You people have it all wrong.   It's a punishment, really.    runnah has been very, very naughty.       :meh:    Rather than face banning, he's now in charge of the POTM.
> 
> 
> So let those nominations pour in!    :goodvibe:



I nominate Terri for the pug pictures.


----------



## mishele

manaheim said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok runnah... let's see what can you do wit this potm thing! Considering that puppy idea you're on a great track!
> 
> I haven't really seen that potm since I got here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are bleary and I totally read both of those "potm"s as "porn"s.
Click to expand...


lol A little excitable this morning?


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok runnah... let's see what can you do wit this potm thing! Considering that puppy idea you're on a great track!
> 
> I haven't really seen that potm since I got here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are bleary and I totally read both of those "potm"s as "porn"s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol A little excitable this morning?
Click to expand...



What does POTM stand for ?

the only thing I can think of is  POTtyMouth



ooh, and Photo Of The Month


----------



## runnah

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are bleary and I totally read both of those "potm"s as "porn"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol A little excitable this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does POTM stand for ?
> 
> the only thing I can think of is  POTtyMouth
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, and Photo Of The Month
Click to expand...



I lobbied to change it to "Mega Ultra Photo duel to the death cage match extravaganza!" but was shot down.


----------



## Tiller

runnah said:


> I lobbied to change it to "Mega Ultra Photo duel to the death cage match extravaganza!" but was shot down.



Screw that, you're the moderator! You can do whatever you want!


----------



## astroNikon

and now he's offering $25 to the winner which can only be spent on pork based products or lapdances .. but .. what's the difference ?


----------



## runnah

astroNikon said:


> and now he's offering $25 to the winner which can only be spent on pork based products or lapdances .. but .. what's the difference ?



Who reads the fine print?


----------



## astroNikon

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and now he's offering $25 to the winner which can only be spent on pork based products or lapdances .. but .. what's the difference ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who reads the fine print?
Click to expand...


what fine print ?


----------



## astroNikon

It's not fine print compared to TV debt consolidation ads or anything like that .. with 500 words scrunched in a 2x3 inch paragraph !!

:lmao:


----------



## kathyt

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invited you?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I figured I'd bring a bit of class to the operation.
Click to expand...

Can I have special treatment if I keep sending you pictures like I have been sending?


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who invited you?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I figured I'd bring a bit of class to the operation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have special treatment if I keep sending you pictures like I have been sending?
Click to expand...


I am not sure why you keep sending me pictures of your boyfriend nude...


----------



## JacaRanda

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke right??
> 
> PLEASE TELL ME THIS IS A JOKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did get the Jan POTM voting up...so far so good. I'm sure he has little power otherwise, so you shouldn't fret much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I am just a helper. No powers to do good or evil.
Click to expand...


But are you allowed to use the S.F. avatar still?  I vote Ay or Yay or yes.


----------



## JacaRanda

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kinda makes me real sorry you never made it to DC for a meetup.
> 
> 
> 
> Summer is coming, my friend...hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look forward to that.
> If you wear what your avatar is wearing, I'll bring my duck costume.
Click to expand...


Now that sounds like a party to me.


----------



## robbins.photo

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol A little excitable this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does POTM stand for ?
> 
> the only thing I can think of is POTtyMouth
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, and Photo Of The Month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I lobbied to change it to "Mega Ultra Photo duel to the death cage match extravaganza!" but was shot down.
Click to expand...


Well of course it got shot down.  Sheesh.  I mean seriously.. how many TPF members can even spell extrava.. extrave.. well, whatever.. lol


----------



## BillM

kathyt said:


> I never thought I would see moderator and runnah in the same sentence.




I did, but I was sure the word Banned would be in there too LOL


----------



## DarkShadow

Congrats runnah. Hey he is drinking on the job already and mish is naked.:hail::cheers:


----------



## mishele

DarkShadow said:


> Congrats runnah. Hey he is drinking on the job already and mish is naked.:hail::cheers:



Wait, what?!! I'm naked?! Damn, how did that happen?!


----------



## DarkShadow

I think the duck had something to do with.


----------



## astroNikon

DarkShadow said:


> I think the duck had something to do with.



must be

someone keeps sending me naked duck pictures to my phone

I don't know if it's Kathy or Mish ...


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## PixelRabbit

^^ spam rampage reported.


----------



## pixmedic

PixelRabbit said:


> ^^ spam rampage reported.



its a SPAMPAGE!
RRAAAWWRRRRR!!  SPAM!


----------



## Overread

The Spambots really love Runnah


----------



## pixmedic

Overread said:


> The Spambots really love Runnah



who doesn't?

(cue masses of hands being raised)


----------



## runnah

Overread said:


> The Spambots really love Runnah



  Maybe I am just a really advanced spambot?

Hot chicks and free software!


----------

